# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  mua nguồn

## BLUE SKY

em cần mấy loại nguồn này ạ. ai có để lại cho e với
EPW50-48A CỦA AGISSON.
FLATPACK2 48/3000 CỦA Eltek.
R48-1800A của EMERSON

----------

